# Marksmanship Fundementals



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I've noticed in other posts there is some discussion of breathing control while shooting, anchor points (stock weld), and aiming points (sight picture)
I shot expert three times during my enlistment in the Marine Corps and thought this video might be of some use. I know its a bit long but the information is relevant to all types of shooting.






The section about breathing control is around 8:03. There seems to be a wide range of breathing methods here (holding breathe, during an exhale, etc.) The Marines teach the natural respiratory pause which is the time in between exhaling and taking your next breathe. This generally allows you to shoot at the bottom of your "breathing line" and is when the aiming point is steady the longest.

Happy Hunting.


----------

